# i.shor system



## Anonymous (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey guys, new here and I am considering buying the ishor system to refine some scrap in my spare time? What do you think about their system? Are there better ones out there? They market it as a full system for refining. From determining the gold content, then buying and all the way through the refining process. Any concerns I need to know about.

I am wanting to start doing this as a hobby, nothing too seriuod for now.

I appreciate any input.

Thanks!


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 28, 2008)

The concern that you need to know about is that you probably don't need that system to refine material.

If I were you. I'd first buy a book entitled "Refining Precious Metal Wastes" By. "C.M. Hoke".

You can download it as well. Look in the Books/Tutorials section.

Visit Goldrecovery.us and watch some of the videos.

For the 500 bucks or so that system costs, you can setup your own home brew laboratory that would most likely be more diversified.

How does that system melt the gold and platinum when you're done?? Assuming that's what you'd want.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

I am not sure how they melt it, but they claim that they show you how in the process.

I have been reading Hoke's book and it doesnt seem as elementary as some have claimed. WHen it gets to the part about refining the gold, she says to make sure the scrap you are working with does not contain any content of certain types of metal such as solder, amalgam, mercury and green gold. For a novice like me, it will be hard for me to determine if certain pieces of scrap jewelry contain any of these.

Due to this, I am wondering if just buying the simplicity kit ($500) might be alot easier and hassle free.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 28, 2008)

I wouldn't count on their system being easier.

1. Their instructions are poorly written and vague
2. They are complete a**holes on the telephone.

If your looking for an easier way to get the job done, it ain't shor. They sell the illusion of easy refining rather than serious refining equipment.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 28, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> I have been reading Hoke's book and it doesnt seem as elementary as some have claimed. WHen it gets to the part about refining the gold, she says to make sure the scrap you are working with does not contain any content of certain types of metal such as solder, amalgam, mercury and green gold. For a novice like me, it will be hard for me to determine if certain pieces of scrap jewelry contain any of these.


Do not get discouraged if you are a beginner. Read the book, and try to assemble some of the chemicals and materials in question so you can become familiar with them. While it may seem like a maze now, as it starts coming together you'll find it isn't all that complicated. Hoke does a wonderful job of holding your hand----just read and follow her advice, ignoring comments like tossing gasoline on materials you incinerate. 

I suggest the above for many reasons. Compare it to playing the piano. When you start, you can't play the simplest of tunes, and nothing makes sense. However, as you study and become familiar with terminology, you gain an understanding of how music is created. With practice, you eventually can play tunes. It's no different with gold refining. Do not expect to read a book and become immediately knowledgeable. Each time you review the book, more of it will make sense, and you'll come to understand common areas. As you apply the tests you read about, more and more will make sense, so you can predict what should happen. 

Remember------if you have trouble with Hoke, you're just as likely to have trouble with a kit----and they have you by the short hairs in that you are held captive by them by using their mystery reagents. Learn the basics of refining, which you can do with Hoke, and become self reliant instead of allowing those folks to own your soul. 

I did so, with no chemical background. If I can do it, anyone can!

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I hear what you are saying. The piano was a good analogy. I guess if i am going to do this, then it would make sense to understand how this all works, instead of just doing it.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 29, 2008)

You will be far better served to have a basic understanding of what to expect before jumping in. It can save you hours of frustration and asking what may be stupid questions. 

Refining is actually a very simple process, assuming you understand what to do, and when to do it. If you'll read Hoke until it makes sense, you'll have the vast majority of the problems behind you. Then all it takes is processing some pilot batches to see examples of the well defined reactions. Don't let this thing beat you----I often commented I could teach a monkey to refine, assuming the monkey would follow simple instructions. Reading Hoke will help you understand the instructions. 

You can do it. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 29, 2008)

You are right. I read the first 5 chapters last night and it is pretty straight-forward. 

I cant wait to start the experiments. I am a bit concerned about where to find all of the materials and solutions. I am in a fairly small town (250,000) on the Mexican border. I dont know if the supplies I will need can be found here. I may have to go up to San Antonio to find them. Do you know if the supplier that Hoke mentions is still in business? Where would you recommend finding all of the supplies including the acids and such?

Thanks.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 29, 2008)

Use google and the search function here at the forum. Keywords would be "supplier" "suppliers" etc...

Steve also has things for sale at his website. GoldRecovery.us

Good Luck


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't know a place in SA. Check under Chemicals and/or Laboratory Supplies in the Yellow Pages. Call around. Hopefully, you can find a place that repackages industrial grade chemicals, which are fine for any refining process, at about 1/10 the cost.

Although it's probably too far for you, here's a great company in Houston that repackages industrial grade chemicals and sells lab equipment and supplies. I bought from them for years.
http://www.industrialchemco.com/sz.htm


----------



## Lou (Jul 29, 2008)

Chris,
I've been told that buying glassware and chemicals in Texas is now practically a crime unless you register it with the government and waive many rights to privacy. I don't know how far it applies to chemicals but I know glassware is now heavily restricted.

There are fairly innocuous things like Erlenmeyer flasks and hot plates on the list. This is something that members in Texas should read up about, as they may already be violating these laws just merely possessing filtering apparatus, beakers, and a simple hot plate.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 29, 2008)

The labs in Texas are required to register yearly with the state and get a permit that you hang on the wall. Also, you have to keep a running inventory of the chemicals and labware you have on hand. The state can come in at any time and check you out. To buy certain items, you must provide your permit number. One of the items I used daily was 500 mL Erlenmeyer flasks. I ran titrations on silver in film and needed about 40 of them. These flasks were on the list since they were supposedly used to make meth. Big freakin' Brother.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe that to be a violation of the Fourth Amendment. I can't believe Texans of all people, put up with that. Soon they'll be doing the same thing with our firearms...

Another thing I can't believe Texans are putting up with is the Trans-Texas Corridor and Eminent Domain. I'm surprised there hasn't been a war in Texas because of it.

Sorry! I had to vent!


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 29, 2008)

Last I checked Texas was part of the United States, am I wrong? 

Funny, the rights we have (and defend) up in the lefty parts of the Midwest, while the conservative South see's their rights erode. (Who's in charge down there anyway?)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 30, 2008)

I may be wrong, but I think the only ones in Texas required to have permits are the ones that use items that are on the list. Of course, the list is huge. You can see that, when something as innocuous as an Erlenmeyer flask is included


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is a list of all the watched chemicals in the US,
I see few that would apply to our hobby;
http://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/watched.html


----------



## Scott2357 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I'm a little surprised not to see antimony sulfide on that list?


----------



## GeeDub (Aug 6, 2008)

I stopped refining in1993 (started in 1977) because metal prices were too low.

When I was refining, I never wasted money on official labware. 

Went to the Salvation Army or Goodwill and bought Pyrex Coffee pots, Corelle cookware and the brown heat glass cookware whose name I can't remember (Corfam?) worked just as well, and if I broke it, it was only a couple of bucks.
My friend/competitor spent stupid money on official glass labware and got no better results than I did.

Does Texas have a law against owning cookware?


----------



## EVO-AU (Aug 27, 2008)

Longhorn: Try Elemental Scientific, in Appleton, Wisconsin
Cat is $2.00, and well worth it. Their hazmat fee is the lowest I have ever seen. So far. Not everything you want, but a good start. EVO_AU


----------



## Exibar (Sep 18, 2008)

jimdoc said:


> Here is a list of all the watched chemicals in the US,
> I see few that would apply to our hobby;
> http://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/watched.html



So if I was to try and purchase a couple pounds of potassium perchlorate, the feds would be knocking on my door these days? 

My friends and I used a lot of that for our fireworks displays back in the early 80's, I'd buy 5 pounds every couple years, along with other stuff that there's no way I can remember the names of now as it was pretty much back in another lifetime ;-( I sure did like making the different fountains and coming up with a new color was always cool 

Mike B


----------



## viacin (Oct 5, 2008)

lol, you would probably be locked up as a terrorist now a days for trying to make your own fireworks. The govt has severly locked down restrictions on anything bigger than 1.5", classifying it as a explosive.

My boss puts on a hell of a fireworks show every 4th and new years. Every firework has a serial code on it that is registered, and every box has a gps tracker (he claims, never seen it.) he has to have a explosives permit (takes a test yearly), a fireworks permit (sends off a month in advance), and a local firestations permit (takes about a week). He didn't have one this 4th, said it was too much of a headache.


----------

